# Name that car



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

http://www.carsarethestars.co.uk/


----------



## thejepster (Mar 29, 2005)

Only 1 left to get... I just can't figure out what that black monstrosity that started out life as a poor old Nova is meant to be....


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I got 9 but I am still working on it


----------



## dhayward (Apr 13, 2006)

The Nova is from BatMan Begins, can't get 1, 5 or 9!!


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

1 is "Kill Bill" highlight to reveal!


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

The numbers move about :lol: :lol: :lol:

Cannot get past nine


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Go em all - easy peasy.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

thejepster said:


> Only 1 left to get... I just can't figure out what that black monstrosity that started out life as a poor old Nova is meant to be....


There's your problem - it used to be a Metro.

For the other's I've just gone back into the game to see which ones people are stuck on, but it must generate different cars under different numbers because they'd all changed this time around.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I got them all apart from the one with the car in the water :?


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

NaughTTy said:


> I got them all apart from the one with the car in the water :?


and the little black thing with wings across the front? :?


----------



## dhayward (Apr 13, 2006)

I Got:

Scoob Doo
Postman Pat
Ghost Busters
Batman Begins
Kill Bill
Herbie
Dukes of Hazzard
Thunderbirds
Back to the Future

Missing - The little smart car with the gold eagle and gold wheels
Missing - The black caravan with the red stripe
Missing - The car in the water which isn't Jaws, Flipper or Free Willy?

Help!


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Caravan is the A Team but thats me done, stuck for the other two?

Come on Kell or Paul...................... put us out of our misery :?


----------



## AxlFoley (Mar 26, 2005)

two left and im stumped!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

dhayward said:


> Missing - The little smart car with the gold eagle and gold wheels


Smoky and the bandit


----------



## thejepster (Mar 29, 2005)

dhayward said:


> I Got:
> Missing - The car in the water which isn't Jaws, Flipper or Free Willy?
> 
> Help!


That's the James Bond film with the Lotus... 8) can't for the life of me remember the name though.... :roll:


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

The Spy who loved me


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Easy when you kow all the answers :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

StuarTT said:


> The Spy who loved me


Damn - that's the one.... I thought it was a Bond film but couldn't remember which one :roll:


----------

